# trem up routing



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Hey everybody i would like to know if it is possible to route an electric guitar that already has a tremolo so that i can pull up on the wammy bar?I was looking at the prs tremonti and this guitar has this.Im thinking about installing a new trem and going to a luthier to have the routing done.Any help?Is this possible?By pulling up on the tremolo i mean what dimbag used to do.:rockon2:


----------

